# speakers?



## sleepyluke (Oct 13, 2009)

Alright I will admit I don't know the ettiquette side of speakers on a bike, but have seen a few people ride with sound lately and I would like some. I can not run without an ipod, and would really like the tunes if riding alone. I really don't like riding with the earphones because I think you just miss too much of what is around you. I think that the open air would allow you to hear the tunes, cars, and others yelling at you, while erring on the side of hearing cars and maybe missing out on a little of the tunes. 

Question, do you that have these adapt something, spend big money on the few specific ones i have found for bikes, or very big no no?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

sleepyluke said:


> Alright I will admit I don't know the ettiquette side of speakers on a bike, but *have seen a few people ride with sound lately *and I would like some. I can not run without an ipod, and would really like the tunes if riding alone. I really don't like riding with the earphones because I think you just miss too much of what is around you. I think that the open air would allow you to hear the tunes, cars, and others yelling at you, while erring on the side of hearing cars and maybe missing out on a little of the tunes.
> 
> Question, do you that have these adapt something, spend big money on the few specific ones i have found for bikes, or* very big no no*?


I've seen people do a lot of things, but that doesn't make them smart.

The goal out on the roads isn't to tempt fate, it's to consistently take a pro-active approach in _preventing_ "encounters'. That means being ever vigilant to sights and sounds around you.

Perish the thought. It's a bad idea, IMHO.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

Try plugging bicycle speakers into google.

I kind of doubt most if not all people posting on a ROAD biking forum have any knowledge of speakers on a bike.....for good reason.


----------



## sleepyluke (Oct 13, 2009)

exactly why i asked. Google does not really give you too many options, so i figured that it is not a big selling item, and performance has none. 

just cause I can, does not mean i should! Got it!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

sleepyluke said:


> exactly why i asked. Google does not really give you too many options, so i figured that it is not a big selling item, and performance has none.
> 
> just cause I can, does not mean i should! Got it!


Understood. And please don't misinterpret my response as snarky or condescending, rather 'forceful in its message' - assuming I was successful in authoring it, that is.  

I (and many other members here) have been racked up in crashes, so we want others to avoid the same, if at all possible.


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 21, 2009)

I have a friend who has an ihome that looks like a water bottle so it fits a cage. On a long ride with him this past week along with several others...I think most of us were glad when it stopped working. I want to hear what's going on around, whether that's cars or birds or the great dane closing in fast. YMMV.


----------



## sleepyluke (Oct 13, 2009)

PJ352 said:


> Understood. And please don't misinterpret my response as snarky or condescending, rather 'forceful in its message' - assuming I was successful in authoring it, that is.
> 
> I (and many other members here) have been racked up in crashes, so we want others to avoid the same, if at all possible.



Not taken that way at all, but if it needs to be to keep my head in one piece, then send it on! Thanks for the advice


----------



## zriggle (Apr 16, 2008)

Here's at least two solutions that I'm aware of. The handlebar ("cyfi") one will probably be better since the speaker is closer to you --- you'll be able to turn the volume down and retain the ability to actually hear the music.

http://www.ihomeaudio.com/products.asp?product_id=10186
http://www.mycyfi.com/


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

have you considered the one ear technique? leave your left side open for traffic noise..keep the right headphone on with a relatively low volume?

I don't ride with phones often...typically on some hill circuits I have which are often closed to traffic or have extremely low traffic...it helps break up the monotony. Never on a busy road or NEVER on a group ride...


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

bahueh said:


> have you considered the one ear technique? leave your left side open for traffic noise..keep the right headphone on with a relatively low volume?
> 
> I don't ride with phones often...typically on some hill circuits I have which are often closed to traffic or have extremely low traffic...*it helps break up the monotony*. Never on a busy road or NEVER on a group ride...


Helps break the monotony??  

You're riding your bike, not mowing your lawn.  

But that aside, I would think having something plugged into your right ear still affects what you might hear (or not hear) in your left ear. Then there's the fact that cars/ traffic aren't the only potential hazards out there. I've had five deer run out in the road just ahead of me. Another time, a dog ran out from my right (actually, more times than I can count). Other times I've heard a rustling in the woods to my right. Could be a deer, squirrel, fox, coyote, dog. I want to _enhance_ my chances of hearing all I can as soon as I can, not see what I can get away with while not diminishing my senses too much.


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

*earphones*

Speakers on a bike are goofy, sorry, there I said it. I'm sure others wanted to say it too.. There is no way you could get any quality music out of them unless you were toting some large boom box type speakers and an amplifier, and then you wouldn't be writing on this forum.
Earbuds are fine as long as you realize that your hearing is compromised and make allowances, meaning, some roads you just won't ride on, you check behind you a lot, lot more, and you don't use them when riding with someone. I use them on solo rides and I don't think I am being unsafe. I also don't have them blasting. Ear phones will let too much air past as noise turbulence to be useful.


----------



## Morris Buttermaker (Jan 4, 2010)

bahueh said:


> have you considered the one ear technique? leave your left side open for traffic noise..keep the right headphone on with a relatively low volume?


That's what I do, works great!


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

This may be what you need.


----------



## snowgor (Apr 10, 2007)

Droid!! Just enough to hear the music and not take away from what is around you


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

snowgor said:


> Droid!! Just enough to hear the music and not take away from what is around you


And what specific decibel level might that be? Remember, your answer hinges on the decibel level of the 'sound around you', which would require constant adjustment/ readjustment of volume. 

(I suggest you think twice before name calling in your response.)


----------



## AndyP. (Mar 25, 2006)

PJ352 said:


> And what specific decibel level might that be? Remember, your answer hinges on the decibel level of the 'sound around you', which would require constant adjustment/ readjustment of volume.
> 
> (I suggest you think twice before name calling in your response.)


I think he was referring to the Droid phone which also plays mp3's...:thumbsup:


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

AndyP. said:


> I think he was referring to the Droid phone which also plays mp3's...:thumbsup:


Ah, gotcha. As you can tell, if I don't see it as cycling related, I'm pretty much outta the loop! 

EDIT: But I hold to the premise of leaving the speakers/ music at home.


----------

